# Ariens Pro 26 milky gel/grease in oil fill tube



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

I just bought an Ariens Pro 26 two weeks ago. This New England January has been crazy, and this machine was the best investment ever.

I read that I should change the oil at 2 hours use, and another place said 5 hours. I err on the side of caution so today was my first change around 2 hours use. I drained the oil and filled with new oil. I put the dipstick in to check the fill level and pulled it out. This was when I saw a milky white gel or grease type substance along the sides of the oil fill tube. Some of this went into the oil. It feels greasy. Is this something I should totally flush out? It is too late to call the dealer so I am looking to this forum for assistance. 

The engine is a Briggs and Stratton 14.5 lb ft torque, 305 cc engine. On a side note this machine is simply amazing! I did a search but couldn't find anything. I also consulted the owner's manual with no luck. Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

You got some water in your engine I would flush it out then put new oil in and the rest should evaperate out.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

Any idea how the water could get in there? The machine literally only has 2 hours on it. I never opened the oil fill before changing the oil.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

I also forgot to mention that when I drained the factory oil I did not see any white gel flowing out. There was no white gel in the oil that I collected so I assume it is isolated to the dipstick tube.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

I found that the substance is more common in snow blower engines and is not a problem should you follow the recommended oil change intervals. Thank you to all for your assistance.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just bought the Deluxe Platinum 30 with the Briggs 342cc a week ago and found the same thing. I've seen it on my MTD snowblower with a 10hp Tecumseh also, just changed the oil every season and had no issues.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

I kept digging and found the following site:

Snowblower crankcase condensation

Good explanation that backed up everything I saw here. Thanks again!


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

Great find. Thanks!


----------

